# How do i know the sex of my birds?



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have 5 chicks altogether, 2 of which I bought from a farm, guaranteed to be girls, but the other 3 I was given from a friend who bred them. They are all currently 12 weeks old. All of them are different colours (the 2 from the farm being mostly brown) and all have names (and great personalities!) The 3 who we're not sure what sex they are have both a female and male name!! We don't want any cockerels as we live on a busy estate and think the neighbours might not appreciate it. At the moment we have no idea if we 3 of them are girls or boys so may have to return them if they start to cock a doodle doo! What should I look for to determine the sex of these birds?? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can post pics. Side views of them standing and frontal comb views are needed. Or you can look your self. Most of the time boys will have larger combs and redden sooner than the females. They also have saddle feathers that flow on either side of their tails while a female has rounded feathers that blend into the tail. Also boys hackle feathers are pointed and females rounded. BUT some breads of females have pointed also. Some breeds can be feather sexed by color as well.


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

This is Sunshine (or Sunny if male?)


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

This is Bella (or King Julian?)


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

And this is Buttercup (or Pepper?)

Trying to get these pics was a challenge!! 
Both Buttercup and Bella fight lots! Bella is definitely the boss; very fast, always at the front of the queue etc....and sometimes a nasty little wot not! 
Thanks in anticipation of your views on the sex of these 3. X


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

All 3 look like hens to me.


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks...we do hope so. Don't really want to have to part with any of them! They are 12 weeks and cluck more than cheep now. At what point will a cockerel start crowing?


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone else have an opinion on these?


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm calling hens also, my rooster usually start attempting around 4-5 months old


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for that.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

My guess is hens as well. Good luck!!! Even if you end up with a roo, you may want to give it a few months, see if he really does bother the neighbors. I rather like hearing my roos crow.  & some are easily bribed with fresh eggs!


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

thank you


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

They look like hens to me.


----------

